# Where can i find nice, inexpensive sunglasses?



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking for ones that have smaller frames too, because the big, aviators do not look good on my face. Thanks!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 13, 2008)

Try places in the mall like PacSun, JC Penney, Forever 21... I'd also check out Kohls, they always have sale items!

I've found really cute sunglasses there for awesome prices. Good luck!


----------



## belle89 (Dec 13, 2008)

Forever 21 is a good place to check. They have plenty of styles and their selection is updated often.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2008)

kiosks in the mall.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 13, 2008)

The stands in the mall always have good deals on cheap glasses and also TJ Max. Thats usually where I get mine b/c I always lose them or my kids break them.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 13, 2008)

I get mine at Nordstrom in the BP section. They're all $10 and they're really cute, I probably have 4 pairs at least from there.


----------



## JillBug (Dec 13, 2008)

i second the suggestions for the sunglass stands in the mall. they always have a ton of styles (that are based off of popular brands, like ray ban) and usually have really good deals like 3 for $20 (or a price similar to that)
another place to go is target. some of my favorite pairs came from there, and they are cheap enough that i'm not too heart broken when they brake or get lost.


----------



## kariii (Dec 14, 2008)

stands in the mall or anything like kohls, ross, marshall's, or burlington coat factory.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

Forever 21 and H&M.
Except during the fall / winter season's they happen to get rid off them all to make room for the scarves and mitts ! But depending on where you are, I live in Canada so right abouts now were in the winter season.
Anyways happy shopping !


----------



## jalisha (Dec 31, 2008)

if you have a buffalo exchange in your area, try there. they have cute sunglasses in all types.

or ebay


----------



## CGBee (Jan 1, 2009)

forever 21.
80spurple.com


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

GoJane.com Trendy Teen Fashion Affordable Prom Dresses Bridesmaid Dresses !!


----------



## NoHeroesAnymore (Jan 10, 2009)

girlprops.com
charlotterusse.com
wetseal.com


----------



## JassyFresh (Jan 10, 2009)

I went through a sunglasses phase and I would get mine from ebay.  You can find a wide range of shapes and sizes.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 11, 2009)

ocshades.com

I forgot to add this above. I love their glasses and they usually do like 2 for $20 specials or buy 1 get 1 1/2 off.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 12, 2009)

Ross Dress for Less. Designer sunglasses, less than 10 bucks.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 12, 2009)

I got some at Nordstrom for $10 and they have lasted me 2 years so far. Go to the juniors section there and they have quite a nice (and inexpensive) selection!


----------

